# Nagios Problem



## Thyrone (23. September 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe Nagios (Nagios.org) unter SuSe Linux 9.2 installiert. Ich glaube alles richtig gemacht zu haben, dennoch bekomme ich 2 Fehler, die nicht zusammenhängen, denke ich:

1. Fehler:
Kein Zugriff auf die CGI-Scripte. Die httpd.conf habe ich angepaßt und beim Aufruf von localhost/nagios auf /usr/local/nagios/share verwiesen, ebenso bei CGIs.
Egal welche Rechte ich auch auf die Scripts lege, bekomme ich beim Aufruf von http://localhost/nagios zwar die Hauptseite angezeigt (wo ist eigentlich die Loginseite?) jedoch beim Aufruf einer Seite aus dem Menü links (bspw. Host Detail, die Fehlermeldung:
FORBIDDEN, You do not have permission to access /nagios/status.cgi

2. Fehler
Beim Starten vonNagios mit Haupt-Konfig-File kommt es bei minimal.cfg Line 73 zum Error. Hatte jemand das selbe Problem?


----------

